# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2014 - eure Meinung ist gefragt



## Walt (14 Mai 2014)

Am 09.07. 2014 endet die Vorausscheidung in den Vorentscheidungsgruppen I und II für die Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2014.

In beiden Vorentscheidungsgruppen führt zurzeit jeweils eine Darstellerin, die aus ihrer Soap ausgestiegen ist. In Gruppe I ist dies Sarah Stark (vormals "Unter uns") und in Gruppe II ist dies Sila Sahin (vormals GZSZ).

Meine Frage an Euch ist, ob Darstellerinnen die zu Beginn der Endausscheidung (also im Finale), trotzdem noch zur Abstimmung für die Wahl zu "DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2014" zugelassen werden sollen?

Nach derzeitigem Stand wären folgende 21 Darstellerinen für das Finale qualifiziert:

Sarah Stork
Valea Katharina Scalabrino
Diane Willems
Nicole Mieth
Melanie Kogler
Barabara Prakopenka
Anna Sophia Claus
Joy-Lee Juana Abiola-Müller
Jana Julie Kilka
Sila Sahin
Anne Menden
Iris Mareike Steen
Janina Uhse
Anna Katharina Samsel
Ania Niedieck
Kim Sarah Brandts
Linda Marleen Runge
Anna Katharina Fecher
Lilian Büchner
Sarah Hannemann
Jenny Bach


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (14 Mai 2014)

Es muss in der Frage natürlich AUCH statt aus heißen !


----------

